# my mannys new tank !



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

got a bigger tank for burt my manueli , six inches of fury ! the tank measures 5ft long by 24 inchs high by 18 inches wide and he looks tiny in it ! but he uses all of the tank constantly swimming around trying to get the kitten when it walks past , here are a couple of pics !


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

nice size tank Steve. It'll be nice to see it once it's been decorated.

You are going to decorate it right?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i have decorated it , i havent put any substrate in it yet as we are waiting to move house , i think i would be easier if there wasnt the extra weight of sand in it when the time comes to moving it , will see if i have pic now its got some bits in there

here ya go a few from 5 mins ago !


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

steveling said:


> i have decorated it , i havent put any substrate in it yet as we are waiting to move house , i think i would be easier if there wasnt the extra weight of sand in it when the time comes to moving it , will see if i have pic now its got some bits in there
> 
> here ya go a few from 5 mins ago !


I agree with you there Steve - keep thing nice light and simple. It looks okay for now. I like the looks of the twigs/small branches. It give it the flooded Amazon look.

Where are you moving to, are you still staying in Kent?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks mate , yes im staying in kent as my daughter is at school now and dont want to upset the routine !
yes i reasonably happy with the tank , but its temporary as the manny is for sale at the moment , unless no one wants it, then i will keep it in that tank till it needs an up-grade in years to come !


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I can't believe you wanna sell your Manny - you love that fish. I remember when you first bought him.

BTW, staying in Kent in order for your Daughter to finish school sounds good, I've bought my house in east London but would like to move out of London, but like you, I don't want to upset my little girls school.

Good with the move and the Manny sale.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

great tank


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks whall banner , and ries , i am considering keeping him but not 100% sure yet , if no one wants him then i will !


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

nice,,,,,

more pics of the fish................


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> nice,,,,,
> 
> more pics of the fish................


ok you asked for it ! here ya go one just for you !


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

As always a beauty of a Manny!









If I was closer to you I would of had this guy off you in a second.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Steve, this is a silver scaled Piranha right? ha ha.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That manny is awesome...I think you should put some substrate in...but thats just me...But great Manny.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

Whall Banner said:


> Hey Steve, this is a silver scaled Piranha right? ha ha.


lmao...is it indeed the silver scaled piranha ! dont you just love fish shop piranha names!
thanks craig , well im thinking of keeping him now as i have been thinking it over and if i did sell him i would probaly regret it !
j2 ..once i have moved house he will be having a sand substrate like the rest of my tanks , just makes it easier to move without the extra weight of the sand , this tank he is in weighs a ton , its quite old and has a unusual shaped top to it , more glass than normal ! = extra weight


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Steve, you have an exceptional manueli, why do you want to sell ? I, like Craig would have bought it off you if you were nearer, i'm in Wales.
Ta.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

just to update you im going to keep it as im sure i will regret it if i did , want to keep you all drooling over his progress over the next few years !!!!!


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Good idea.

Ta.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks dazza !


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

That Manny looks perfect!
Damn, I wish I could mix RB´s and Manny.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

just lovely


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

U R LUCKY


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

if i had the space i would have i off you in a sec!!!!
nice manny and cool photo's


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

man your manny is nice looking


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks guys for the compliments , he sure is a stunner , his attitude seems to have changed in the big tank recently instead of being aggresive he has become skittish


----------

